# What Kind of Dog?



## the HEED! (Jan 20, 2014)

Whats the breed of dog in the Land Rover Evoque commercial. I see Dane in the face but its smaller than that, pointer maybe?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 21, 2014)

He definitely has a "dane" muzzle. ....but almost a greyhound stomach and hind quarters.

I guess some type of pointer the way it went into a point at the end of the commercial.

Nice looking dog either way.


----------



## abrannon (Jan 23, 2014)

I would bet it is a pointer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 23, 2014)

I told my wife that dog would be responsible for many "black panther" sightings.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Likes like and English Pointer to me that has either been dyed black or computer enhanced.  We raise English Pointers in my youth and I hunted over many of them although they were usually Liver and White.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 23, 2014)

Russian black lab.


----------



## abrannon (Jan 23, 2014)

Quepos1 said:


> Likes like and English Pointer to me that has either been dyed black or computer enhanced.  We raise English Pointers in my youth and I hunted over many of them although they were usually Liver and White.



Although not common English pointers do come in mostly black, with some white.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Not to split hairs but I respectfully disagree*



abrannon said:


> English pointers come in mostly black, with some black.



English Pointers predominant color is usually white with accompanying colors of orange, black, lemon, or liver.

Most of our dogs were Liver and white although we had a few through the years with different colors associated with the white.  We never found color to a determination in how well the dog hunted.  Breeding and training determined that.

Coat and color[edit]The standard colorings of the Pointer are liver and white, lemon and white, orange and white or black and white. Lemon & white dogs have flesh-colored noses, while orange & white, liver & white, and black & white dogs have dark (black or very dark brown) pigmentation on their noses. They may also be any of the above as solid colors; the body of most Pointers is mainly white, but there may be some body markings.


----------



## abrannon (Jan 23, 2014)

I meant to say they do come in a mostly black with some white.  though that is not a common color. But I got in a hurry and did not proof read my post.

This site has a nice one in mostly black.

http://www.hundeseite.de/hunderassen/hunderasse-p/pointer.html


----------

